# Anyone racing the Rolex in St Thomas or BVI Spring Regatta



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Wondering if any other members would be racing in the International Rolex Regatta on St Thomas, USVI this weekend or in the BVI (Nanny Cay, Tortola) Spring Regatta the following weekend. If so what boat are you on?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

When is it being held?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I only own a fake Seiko sweeping hand edition...but i could fake the race as well if Chuckles or SD loans me a entry...


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Mr Z. The Rolex is this weekend. First race is tomorrow at 9:55 AM local time. There will be racing on Saturday and Sunday as well. Sunday night at the St Thomas Yacht Club awards ceremony I will be there to watch my skipper not get a new Rolex. Rolex website is here Official Rolex Regatta Notice of Race

BVI events begin March 31 but the "real" racing begins April 4-6. Website is here BVI Spring Regatta & Sailing Festival 2008

Are you going to Tortola next week?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Jody can you fake the bruises and sore muscles too? I assume that no matter where you are you will be able to recreate the lack of sleep and morning hangover. Every few seconds bounce around and throw salt water on your face until your sunglasses are glazed over. You'll think you are here.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

FarCry - No, I still need to slave here in Europe. I will be going for 2 weeks in mid to late April (there will be some pictures, as the same 2 ladies from the last trip are going to accompany me again!).


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Same two ladies as before eh! NO wonder he needs a "bigger" boat Instead of a king bed, he needs a super king!

Ok so its early in the AM on the left cost here. Could not resist the slight ribbing

Marty


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

blt2ski - that's OK, I'll take it like a man


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Z good to know. At least now if I see you boat rocking while at anchor I won't immediatly assume you are alone Or with a cute goat you caught on Jost. Or are you getting the 2 for 1 discount now that Spitzer is out of business?    



Carnival is here at the end of April and we usually escape to our boat and over to the BVI, maybe we'll cross paths/anchorages then.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Speaking of those loud goats up in the hills over Great Harbour on JVD... I think that a scope would be overkill, but one would need a suppressor.

Just like old Stevie Ray stated succinctly "When the boat is a rockin', don't bother knockin'"


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I do not believe I will ask, who or what is standing up like man and taking it!

Oh well, maybe in my dreams, in the mean time, have a lovelady i am married too, so will move on from there. Hopefully someday can afford teh slightly bigger boat than I have. 

Maybe even someday make it down that way to sail a bit. Altho not sure that my deep draft preferred boats will like it! may need a really good depth finder eh!

Marty


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

The goats can be very loud on the hills. Could make for interesting opportunities from a rocking boat with or without a scope. Suppressor for sure. Sailing away from BVI PD boats or the US Customs interdiction go-fast boat on St Thomas could be a problem.


----------

